# wireless file sharing thru Verizon mobile hotspot?



## stonetemplepilot (Aug 7, 2012)

is it possible to do file sharing from device to device through a mobile hotspot?
verizon charges customers to use the hotspot app so i imagine it's very limited as far as full on WiFi capabilities. but what i'm trying to do, i want to use the Xbox media center to access media on the desktop. relaying throgh the phone.
can this be done? if so, will it be considered used data? i don't see how because its not actually going
on the internet. just WAN


----------



## AtlasG (Oct 13, 2012)

If you're just accessing your own computer in the same house, why would you need to go through the phone? Why can't you just connect directly to the computer?


----------



## stonetemplepilot (Aug 7, 2012)

i would need a router of some sort either way. and if i did it hard wire i'f need at least 20ft of ethernet cable


----------



## AtlasG (Oct 13, 2012)

You don't have a router? How do you connect both the Xbox and the desktop to the Internet at the same time? They're pretty cheap. You can get a wireless network adapter too for the desktop.


----------



## stonetemplepilot (Aug 7, 2012)

i use tethering. 
all my internet comes through the phone. and the xbox and pc are wifi'd to the phone


----------



## AtlasG (Oct 13, 2012)

If both devices are connected to the phone through the hotspot tethering feature, then they should be able to communicate with each other. Do they have local IP addresses like 192.168.x.x?


----------



## stonetemplepilot (Aug 7, 2012)

i contacted Verizon and of course that isn't an option.
i wonder if there's a way around it though? maybe a 3rd party app that allows for file sharing network.


----------



## AtlasG (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm not surprised Verizon couldn't help you. It's not really their job to help you setup your own network. If the devices have internal network IP addresses, I don't know why you couldn't do it.


----------



## stonetemplepilot (Aug 7, 2012)

would you know how to find the phone's IP?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If all you want to do is file sharing with multiple devices that have Wi-Fi capabilities just set up an ad-hoc wireless network among them. When I used such networks I found it more convenient (for troubleshooting) to use static IP addresses, but it is not necessary to do so.

Using a router is easier initially, but after I got an ad-hoc wireless network going (was using XP at the time) it was just as easy.

*EDIT*: One possible problem--I don't know if an Xbox is capable of ad-hoc wireless.


----------



## stonetemplepilot (Aug 7, 2012)

that might work.
problem is i need access to the internet on both devices.
the phone will usb tether. so i guess the ad hoc would let the web through as well?


----------



## AtlasG (Oct 13, 2012)

I don't know how you'd have both an ad-hoc network connection and an Internet connection through the same WiFi adapter and signal. Maybe I'm missing something in TerryNet's suggestion. 

If you want to share data between the Xbox and the computer, you don't need to know the phone's IP. What's the IP on those 2 devices?


----------



## stonetemplepilot (Aug 7, 2012)

computer is 192.168.43.8
xbox: 192.168.2.100

if the phone is tethered via USB to the computer, couldn't it share it's internet connection to the xbox.
even if i do ad hoc?


----------



## AtlasG (Oct 13, 2012)

I guess it could, but what's the point? How does that get you internal network access? I don't have an Xbox, but I assume it only has 1 wireless network adapter. That means it can only have one kind of connection. Those IP's aren't on the same subnet, so it looks like sharing isn't going to work.

I don't have an answer for you. Sorry. I like having my normal broadband connection and a regular network.


----------



## stonetemplepilot (Aug 7, 2012)

Ehh forget it. 
I guess if nothing else i could hard wire it.
Or be forever doomed to carry around a jump drive


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I did not realize that you needed internet access at the same time as file sharing.



> if the phone is tethered via USB to the computer, couldn't it share it's internet connection to the xbox.
> even if i do ad hoc?


Yes, at least in theory. But sometimes ICS doesn't work with a USB connection, and I don't know if the tethering restricts ICS.

I've always thought that getting internet access to a computer through a cell phone was a great feature--for short term use when there is no other option. I can't imagine wanting to use it as a main or only internet access.


----------

